

Git from the inside out - DrinkWater
https://github.com/maryrosecook/essays/blob/master/gitfromtheinsideout/essay.md

======
schmooser
This article was originally posted on Recurse Center -
[https://codewords.recurse.com/issues/two/git-from-the-
inside...](https://codewords.recurse.com/issues/two/git-from-the-inside-out)

And here is HN discussion -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9272249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9272249)

~~~
chimeracoder
Likewise, the followup post:
[https://codewords.recurse.com/issues/three/unpacking-git-
pac...](https://codewords.recurse.com/issues/three/unpacking-git-packfiles/)

And the corresponding HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9773714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9773714)

------
julian25
Seems like some images are broken on that link...here is an alternate version:
[http://maryrosecook.com/blog/post/git-from-the-inside-
out](http://maryrosecook.com/blog/post/git-from-the-inside-out)

------
Todd
Another great resource is the Internals chapter of Pro Git. This opened my
eyes. I've always been a Mercurial fan. Learning git from the bottom up really
helped me understand what all the fuss was about.

[https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Git-Internals-Plumbing-and-Po...](https://git-
scm.com/book/en/v2/Git-Internals-Plumbing-and-Porcelain)

------
jibsen
The chapter Understanding Git in Git Internals by Scott Chacon also has a good
explanation of how Git works.

[https://github.com/pluralsight/git-internals-
pdf](https://github.com/pluralsight/git-internals-pdf)

------
narsil
I really like [http://gitimmersion.com/](http://gitimmersion.com/)

